# Help!  Black Diamond Flick Lock Poles Bent!!



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 21, 2011)

My BD Flicklock traverse poles were dangling from my wrist yesterday (too lazy to take them off) and I forgot the lift I was on had a mid station.  Both lower sections (the silver retractable section) are bent.   Foruntately the upper section and the flicklock's are not damaged.
A) Are the lower sections a replaceable item.  
B) Is this something Backcountry.com has or can you suggest a retailer that sells replacements.

This happened on top of getting a speeding ticket on the way to the mountain.  Not a very cheap trip to the hill yesterday...


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> My BD Flicklock traverse poles were dangling from my wrist yesterday (too lazy to take them off) and I forgot the lift I was on had a mid station.  Both lower sections (the silver retractable section) are bent.   Foruntately the upper section and the flicklock's are not damaged.
> A) Are the lower sections a replaceable item.
> B) Is this something Backcountry.com has or can you suggest a retailer that sells replacements.
> 
> This happened on top of getting a speeding ticket on the way to the mountain.  Not a very cheap trip to the hill yesterday...



I'd call BD on Tuesday and see what they can suggest. Call will cost less than new poles.  Sometimes a good ski shop near the mountain has fixed stuff like this before.  If you know any good machine shop guys...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought about heating and bending, but I don't know how strong the alluminum is. 
I'm hoping this is something that can be replaced.  It should be considering they are two separate pieces.


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 21, 2011)

*sounds like a fun  day*

I can order them for you. PM Me


----------



## roark (Feb 21, 2011)

yup, lower shafts are commonly bent & easily replaceable.
http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en-us/shop/mountain/spare-parts/


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks!  I hadn't had a chance to check out the BD website.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 21, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> thanks!  I hadn't had a chance to check out the BD website.



But time to post on a message board?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 21, 2011)

Amazing how reasonably priced they are.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2011)

I stock piled a bunch of lower shafts just in case they discontinue them (they have gone to a newer style of traverse pole and I think the diameter is different... not sure but better safe than sorry). I bend at least one shaft a year in the trees. Very inexpensive to replace the lower shaft. Buy in bulk to save shipping and save time for the next time you bend one.

And don't use pole straps when riding a lift (heck, I never use them ever except in +40* terrain).


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks rivercoil.  Yeah I ususally take them off on the lift, but was lazy.  I don't usually ski at this place and had only rode this lift once earlier in the day.  I was talk with my son about something and then I heard the noise... Followed by a few choice words.

And yes Black Phantom I figured I'd see what this forum could produce first.  It was easier to type a short paragraph asking for help than to mess with BD's website. Afterall, I am supposed to be working not surfing.


----------



## Euler (Feb 22, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> But time to post on a message board?



Don't be a hater


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 22, 2011)

roark said:


> yup, lower shafts are commonly bent & easily replaceable.
> http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en-us/shop/mountain/spare-parts/



2nd the commonly bent, I would have replied but the helpful AZ crew answered faster than google   good idea on stockpiling a few extra riverc0il....


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2011)

You should try those $200 poles that someone was asking for someone to demo.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2011)

Puck it said:


> You should try those $200 poles that someone was asking for someone to demo.


Right. Because if you break a $200 carbon pole, you need to buy another $200 pair instead of a $10 shaft. :lol:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 23, 2011)

roccojerry you are right the AZ crew is helpful, which is why I came here first.  It's a knowledge base, not just a message board.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks to Skidmarks and Suburban Sports in Berlin, CT for helping me order a pair of replacement lower sections of the poles!  

I'm still going to try and bend the other ones so that I atleast have some spares.  If that's unsuccessfull, I'll likely order another pair of the lower sections just to have!


----------

